# Grooming show brag!



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I just have to brag for a minute because I am so excited. Last week I won the open (against Groom Team members) poodle class in Colorado! Here is before and afters of my dog, a clients farm poodle. This was my first win in Open Division and is a huge accomplishment for me!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Gorgeous!!

I get carpal tunnel just looking at that. LOL


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautiful work! Congrats!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow - congratulations! That's got to feel good!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations! (S?)He looks gorgeous!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Papilove (May 20, 2010)

Fantastic job.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Impressive work, girl - takes talent to achieve that smooth finish! No sticky-outies! (I'm exhausted just lookin'! lol)

Congratulations!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks all. Poodle, we get 2.5 hours from start to finish with a clean, dry dog. Pads, nails and sanitary can be done, all else has to be done in the ring. It is exhausting! LOL But oh so fun!!


----------



## Great Big Puppy (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats Graco22! You do such an awesome job! You deserve it!!!!!


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats! Beautiful job.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

WoW! You have every reason to brag, Very impressive! You did a terrific job - Congratulations!


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

Awesome job! That finish is so smooth it looks like it was sculpted. So happy for you


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

For a Farm Dog, he really is good looking! Must be awesome people that maintain his coat so well!


----------



## ARJewell (Jun 1, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Great job Gracco!!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Xeph said:


> For a Farm Dog, he really is good looking! Must be awesome people that maintain his coat so well!


Thanks again all. No, his owners don't maintain his coat at all, hehe..I do. I pick him up, take him to work with me and bathe him out, then take him back home on whichever schedule I need to maintain the hair. Usually every 2 weeks. He has a nice coarse coat, so it doesn't matt easily..but boy do I have some stinky muddy/cow poo pics of him..lol His owners are great, let me take him wherever, whenever, for however long. They say they know he is in great hands with me. Before I started growing him out to use for the shows, he was a shavedown all over.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats on such a good win!! Dog looks great!!!


----------

